# 1/12 Ferrari 375 Plus Spyder WIP



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

This is a 1/12 scale MG MODEL PLUS KIT from Italy. It is a multi-media kit with resin body and chassis, lots of photo-etch and cast metal parts. Knock-offs seem to be nickel or chrome plated. 

The body is Testors Flame Red lacquer over Tamiya Fine White primer. Classic Ferraris were not what we call Ferrari Red these days, they were usually a darker red; Alfas even darker. I have done just a bit of scratch building some extra detail; tube frame where exposed in the cockpit, fire extinguisher and battery. 

This is a replica of the 1954 Winner of the Carrera Panamericana driven by Umberto Magliolio.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Beautiful!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm sure I've built this one- I definitely remember the chassis, radiator and bodystyle, but the one I did was painted yellow. Does your kit have the photoetched grille and bonnet clips? I think the box was different too....
Very nice work so far!! Looks great!

Chris.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

*Chris, thanks*



Auroranut said:


> I'm sure I've built this one- I definitely remember the chassis, radiator and bodystyle, but the one I did was painted yellow. Does your kit have the photoetched grille and bonnet clips? I think the box was different too....
> Very nice work so far!! Looks great!
> 
> Chris.


Chris, 

There have been several kits of this car in this scale over the years: Retroyoy, CMM and some others. I think MG has the best kit but still needs some additional detailing. References are sadly not readily found on the net. After surfing for those details for a few years, I gave up and forged ahead. I added the tube framing in the cockpit but it's only a best guess.

Yes, it has the PE grille and clips, along with the leather bonnet straps. It was once available in yellow but not sure it it was from MG. Here is the web link: http://www.mgmodelplus.eu/mp12_03.htm


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

RallyJack, I'm pretty sure the one I did was from Retrotoys. I also did a D-Type Jag and a couple of Aston-Martins in 1/12 from (I think) the same company. 
They were built for the local Ferrari dealer and he gave me heaps of reference. I included all underbonnet wiring and linkages as per the books he loaned me. I wish I could help you out with details but it was years ago and the guy's moved to the US.....
Good luck with your build mate. It's looking great!

Chris.


----------

